

A great best-practice guide for CouchDB - Libermentix
http://docs.ehealthafrica.org/couchdb-best-practices/

======
Libermentix
I found this best-practice guide to CouchDB very helpful and thought I'd share
it. Any thoughts, or maybe other guides?

